# can i use cinder blocks for my floating deck foundation?



## chinolofus (Apr 27, 2009)

im going to build a 12x14 floating deck next to my garage. it will only be about a foot high and wont have railings. so basically just a big platform.
i was wondering if i could use cinder blocks to keep it it off the ground? i saw large sheds that use them so i figured why not use them on this deck. i know to add a layer of gravel under each block to prevent sinking into the ground. how many would i need? where would i need to place them? has anyone here done this before? i also planned on adding latice around the bottom so you wont see them as well.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You could probably get away with it IF it is a true floating deck and not attached to the house. You are over the area that is permitted for sheds in most areas.

All depends on the local code and could be a problem if you go to sell the house and the codes are different then. A permit would protect you in the furure if you save a copy in your files.


----------



## chinolofus (Apr 27, 2009)

i need to check with city codes still. im just noodling around with ideas in my head right now. i plan to build this the second week of june.

one more question...i have some large patio blocks. if i placed them on some gravel and then put the cinder blocks on them would that help against sinking? i assume it would spread out the weight to a larger are than just the cinder block. it does tend do get a bit muddy where i want to put it but i am working on fixing that.


----------



## CNM Design (May 5, 2009)

chinolofus said:


> i need to check with city codes still. im just noodling around with ideas in my head right now. i plan to build this the second week of june.
> 
> one more question...i have some large patio blocks. if i placed them on some gravel and then put the cinder blocks on them would that help against sinking? i assume it would spread out the weight to a larger are than just the cinder block. it does tend do get a bit muddy where i want to put it but i am working on fixing that.


 
I prefab floating decks and assemble them on site. I set them on patio blocks and tie them down with swing set tie down ground screws. The mud may be a problem. Dig down and see if you hit harder ground, if you do, fill the hole with gravel or sand and place the block on that. If after a year or two the block settles a little, you can always move the block and put in some more.

Hope this helps


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

If your climate is warm year round you could get away with it, but it wouldn't take much to poor some footers and use some hurricane ties just to be sure the deck doesn't shift and move. I guess I'd spend a few more hours for the foundation and rest assure that I wouldn't be doing another deck in a year or so.


----------



## CNM Design (May 5, 2009)

Pouring cement footers may constitute a permanent fixture and raise your prop. taxes or require a permit. I would check first.


----------

